# new hampshire members with cb's



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hello all David from Milford here,I was juts wondering how many other members from NH have Cb's in their trcuks.and what you handle is? mine is nhglock:waving:


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi David,
I have a CB in the truck and a base unit at the house (Nashua). I go by RoadMaster.

Eric


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hello eric*

Hey there Eric, My handle is racefan, on the radio, I think I have heard your handle Iam on chan 19 on am and Chan 38 on lsb,do you also have sideband?


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

I have side band on my base unit.. I haven't been on since the winter, I mostly use it when plowing...

The guys on ch 19 are always fighting so most times I will just sandbag till I'm bord...


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*re cb*

COooolllll I bought my mobilel unit in feb, a cobra 25ltd and a wilson 1000 att.Mybase radio is a cobra 142gtl that has been worked on more power ect and has a d104 mic and a tram att.40 am 40lsb and 40 usb.I have talked with many people, seems like the smaller towns ect like milford/ wilton have more radios, than in the cities.


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*hey Eric /roadmaster*

Hey Eric I shouted out to Roadmaster Wed afternoon around 3 And a guy said go ahead you have roadmaster twice than nothing was that you??? David aka racefan


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

No, not me .. I don't get out of work untill 4:30/5:00..

Sounds like I might need a new handle it there are two of us


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*ok cool*

Ok I though t I would ask,maybe the guys was just screwing around,I thought I would check,By the way are you going to the Mass GTg?


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

Looks like I should run a CB during storms at least. What channel are you guys using during storms 19 and 38?


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*re cb raiod ect*

Hello there Yaz.I am on chan 19 much of time especially during storms,I also have a base unit with sideband sometimes Iam on Chan 19 am and somemtimes chan 38lsb


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

nhglock17;397766 said:


> Ok I though t I would ask,maybe the guys was just screwing around,I thought I would check,By the way are you going to the Mass GTg?


No wasn't going to the gtg


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

Yaz;397787 said:


> Looks like I should run a CB during storms at least. What channel are you guys using during storms 19 and 38?


Also if you get a cb with a weather band you can keep your self updated when your out plowing.

I use ch. 19 in the nashua area..


----------



## Yaz (Apr 13, 2005)

I have too much crap mounted in the cab now. I like to keep it simple. I have see about a hand held. Any body got a used one?

I can see it now all this in my hands... coffee, joy stick, shifter, cell phone and now CB..


----------



## nhglock17 (Jan 11, 2007)

*dont forget a scanner lol*

Well all I have is my remote control unit for my sno way.my cb radio, sand I bring my scanner along with me listent to my twon dpw and local police and fire,


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Well I still need to put it in the truck but My handle is streetfrog. The original not the imposter. Been mine for about 20 yrs now.lol... and my Name is Ken

I will let you know when I have my 2510 in my truck.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

10-4 Ken let us know when your up and running



streetfrog;473818 said:


> Well I still need to put it in the truck but My handle is streetfrog. The original not the imposter. Been mine for about 20 yrs now.lol... and my Name is Ken
> 
> I will let you know when I have my 2510 in my truck.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

I will. Probably a couple of weeks still. Need to redo my mike, get a new antenna and find the time to properly install everything. I always do a prof. job on my installations. Cant stand sloppy work , installs, or wires hanging flopping etc everywhere.lol Guess I'm just anal like that. Been a mechanic since I was little.


----------



## EricD701 (Jan 19, 2007)

I can relate to that, after I got my plow installed by an installer I had to redo some of the wireing because it looked to sloppy 



streetfrog;473839 said:


> I will. Probably a couple of weeks still. Need to redo my mike, get a new antenna and find the time to properly install everything. I always do a prof. job on my installations. Cant stand sloppy work , installs, or wires hanging flopping etc everywhere.lol Guess I'm just anal like that. Been a mechanic since I was little.


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

That's why I do all my own work. Ive been a mechanic for over 20 yrs now and I'm anal about how I do things. Like I solder every electrical connection never use "butt" connectors. The "butt" connector is just a nice way to say sh%&ty !


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Has anyone heaRD of a johnson 124 cb radio? any thoughts?


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

Ok so I got rid of my radio and just bought a different one. I bought a 10 Meter/CB Emperor TS-5010.. Has 10 watts on AM and 30 watts on side bands etc.. Also got a 100 watt linear with it. I should have it by the end of next week so No problem talking to any of you. Now I just need a good antenna. Any suggestions or for sale? I want to get up on and out asap.... check out the specs on this thing here http://www.rigpix.com/cbfreeband/emperor_ts5010.htm . And its been tweeked too


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

There was a guy on W pearl st that sold and repaired/tweeked CB's Hams and two ways etc . Does anyone know where he is now? I drove by and didn't see his shop anymore. I need to get an antenna and possibly have a mic wired. Kinda need him or someone else. Can you help me? Or another person/ shop like his?


----------



## streetfrog (Dec 9, 2007)

OK So I got a new truck (new to me anyway lol) And just finally installed the radio in it. The linear sucks with the d104 power mic. But I am up and running. Handle is still streetfrog so give a shout. I have am/fm/ usb/lsb/and several more so let me know where you all are hanging around in. Catch ya all on the flip.


----------

